# Picture



## InspMO (Oct 28, 2009)

How do I insert a picture?


----------



## conarb (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: PictureMo:If you've got a hosted picture, click the IMG icon above in the message box and put the URL between them.  If you do not have a hosted picture, and want to upload one from your hard drive, go to the bottom of the message box and after "Filename" click the "Browse" button, locate your picture and that's all there is to it.To show you how the attachments work, I uploaded a picture of Uncle Bob and me after the Minneapolis hearings, while all the firemen were celebrating in the "hospitality suite". 







/monthly_2010_04/Waldorf_and_Statler.jpg.9b8a1ec979ef0f7efc80a4ca7d8f2b4d.jpg


----------



## cda (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Picture

also photobucket.com.

You load your picture to the web site, than cut and paste the web link provided.


----------



## Mule (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Picture

www.picturetrail.com is another photo hosting web site that has free photo hosting...up to a certain amount of pictures and size of pictures.


----------



## InspMO (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: PictureI will try







/monthly_2010_04/572953b389661_WindowWellCover1600x1200.jpg.7179ee2ad7236313c8666c59b8329c0e.jpg


----------



## InspMO (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Picture

THANKS


----------



## conarb (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Picture

Well you achieved it on the 40th anniversary of the invention of the Internet, who knew then that in 40 years it would spread to Missouri and building inspectors would be able to post pictures? 



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The initial ARPANET consisted of four IMPs. They were installed at:    * UCLA, where Leonard Kleinrock had established a Network Measurement Center (with an SDS Sigma 7 being the first computer attached to it).
> 
> * The Stanford Research Institute's Augmentation Research Center, where Douglas Engelbart had created the ground-breaking NLS system, a very important early hypertext system (with the SDS 940 that ran NLS, named 'Genie', being the first host attached).
> 
> ...


¹ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARPANET


----------

